# Mit Spaß in die Woche - Polizei und Militär x 14



## krawutz (27 Sep. 2010)

​


----------



## Q (27 Sep. 2010)

Danke für die Aufmunterung


----------



## Berggeist1963 (29 Sep. 2010)

Der Spiess zum Rekruten: "Wie heissen Sie?" "Le...Le...Le...Le...Lehmann." "Ist aber ein komischer Name. Haben Sie was dagegen, wenn ich Sie kurz `Lehmann´ nenne? Wo kommen Sie denn her?" "Aus Baden-Baden." "Mein Gott, stottern tut er auch noch..."


----------

